

Choosing a Web Framework/Language Combo – Ruby on Rails - look_lookatme
http://jacquesmattheij.com/choosing-web-framework-language-combo-srs-ruby-on-rails

======
MrBra
TL;DR: Rails sucks.

[not my opinion].

